

Subleasing some office space in Mesquite, TX - leftnode

I figured this would be the best place to post this. I have some office space I'm not using and it'd be a great for anyone who wants some space to get started.<p>There are two spaces, each 104 sq. feet. Rent would be $300 a month.<p>Rent price includes:<p>* All utilities (water, AC, electricity, heat)<p>* T1 Internet Access<p>* Parking space<p>* Lockable office space<p>* Free set up of wireless Internet access on your computers.<p>* Renters insurance<p>If you want to rent both, I will lease them both for $500.<p>It's located in Mesquite, TX. Let me know if you'd like to come by and check it out.
======
RobGR
I passed this on to someone who was looking for a small office in the Dallas
area.

However, isn't it a bit steep ? Down here in Austin you can get office space
around $1 / sqft or less, depending on what length of lease you are willing to
sign, and the location. And those are relatively nice places, with kitchen
break rooms and free coffee and conference rooms you can use, etc. Such as:
<http://parkwestcc.com/>

